# The Garfield Thread



## Billy_Sama (Jan 16, 2019)

I love Garfield and I want more Garfield. If you don't want this thread my dick not going suck itself.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Mender Bug (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## QU 734 (Jan 16, 2019)

Spoiler: needs less garfield


----------



## Wraith (Jan 16, 2019)

No Garfield minus Garfield?
EDIT: - ONE MINUTE LATE! I was one minute late!


----------



## OhGoy (Jan 16, 2019)

*w h e r e ' s m y l a s a g n a , j o n*


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## IV 445 (Jan 16, 2019)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/most-deviant-garfield-comics.36419/

Where is the love for this work of art we made?


----------



## LongtimeLurker (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Samuel Hayden (Jan 16, 2019)

How did no one share a true classic?


----------



## I Exist (Jan 16, 2019)

Spoiler: Lengthy Reply


----------



## DogEatDogFood (Jan 16, 2019)

What is with Garfield and his tendency to memes?


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Jan 16, 2019)

baby im a lover and fighter man
not a loser and cryer man


----------



## Bluey (Jan 16, 2019)

Garfield and Friends Master Race.






Complete with the last season intro no one remembers.


----------



## King Buzzo (Jan 16, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## MrTroll (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Lioness (Jan 16, 2019)

Enjoy the works of http://joshmillard.com/garkov/





It's a text generator that will either produce gibberish or something somehow funnier than the original strip.


----------



## Dr. Samuel Hayden (Jan 16, 2019)

Lioness said:


> Enjoy the works of http://joshmillard.com/garkov/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is too fun


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## King Buzzo (Jan 16, 2019)

Lioness said:


> Enjoy the works of http://joshmillard.com/garkov/
> It's a text generator that will either produce gibberish or something somehow funnier than the original strip.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 16, 2019)

Garfield never had Furry bait, unlike that no good Heathcliff!







Spoiler: I stand corrected!


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 16, 2019)

I think I found one that's a meta-commentary on incels


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 16, 2019)

The web archive of Garfield.com is pretty interesting. The site has been up since 1996, so it's nice to look through if you want a good dose of nostalgia.
https://web.archive.org/web/*/garfield.com

From 1996 to 1997 there was a lasagna cookbook section where people could submit gourmet recipes like this one:



https://web.archive.org/web/1997012...field.com:80/cgi-bin/garfield/recipe/list.cgi



PsychoNerd054 said:


> Garfield never had Furry bait, unlike that no good Heathcliff!
> 
> View attachment 641237
> 
> ...


I'll have you know there's plenty of folks on deviantart who jack it to Garfield.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 16, 2019)

This is probably my favorite episode of Lasagna Cat:


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 16, 2019)

has anyone played this game where Garfield digs up graves in a quest to find donuts
http://www.friv.cm/garfields-scary-scavenger-hunt/




apparently it has a scene with a rape dungeon


----------



## Edgeworth (Jan 16, 2019)

How have I never known about this before.


----------



## King Buzzo (Jan 16, 2019)

Fangsofjeff said:


> has anyone played this game where Garfield digs up graves in a quest to find donuts
> http://www.friv.cm/garfields-scary-scavenger-hunt/


How dare you not give our lord and savior, Jim Davis, his ad revenue.

Don't forget the sequel, btw.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 16, 2019)

King Buzzo said:


> How dare you not give our lord and savior, Jim Davis, his ad revenue.
> 
> Don't forget the sequel, btw.


Those links just send me to http://professorgarfield.com/pgf_home.html , I don't even see the spooky scavenger hunt games.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jan 16, 2019)

“Garfield! I made you a nice lasagna! Come and eat as much as you want!”

When Garfield walked into the kitchen he was glad to see Jon was back to his normal self. He actually seemed happier than ever. Jon had been acting weird for the past three days ever since he walked in on Liz going down on Garfield with Odie mounting her from behind. Garfield had expected Jon to react in a funny and over the top way but that wasn’t what happened. Jon did nothing, he said nothing, he just turned around and walked away. He hadn’t said a single word since.

Since Garfield was just a cat he wasn’t able to truly understand what he had done to Jon. Jon’s life wasn’t going quite the way he had expected it to, in fact, his life had been nothing but a string of failures one after the next. His one reason for living, the last thread that he clung to, was his delusional belief that him and Liz would one day end up together and he’d finally know happiness. Garfield had destroyed that last shred of hope and Jon realized he had nothing left to live for. That’s why he decided to poison the lasagna, so that they could die together.

Garfield was relieved to see that Jon was finally in a good mood again. He’d been really worried about him. He’d been acting so strange the last few days and Garfield had no idea why. He had tried to cheer Jon up by sprinkling itching powder in his underwear and had even used his claws to shred up Jon’s favorite bedsheets but nothing worked. He didn’t get excited and scream “GARFIELD!!” like he usually did whenever Garfield expressed his affection the only way he knew how.

Garfield started scarfing down the lasagna. It was delicious as always but he detected an unusual sweetness that was different from Jon’s typical lasagna. It still tasted wonderful though. Garfield may have been a cat but he still understood how much Jon loved him and although he didn’t quite know how to express it, he loved Jon too. Jon was his world.

After they finished their dinner Jon’s demeanor changed. He seemed content, almost serene. He was muttering to himself a lot but that was normal, especially since Garfield had started pranking him by replacing his psych meds with tic-tacs.

“Garfield, I just want you to know that I forgive you.”
“Glad to hear it.” Garfield emoted with obvious sarcasm.

The truth was that Jon did forgive him. Not only did he forgive him, he was thankful. Walking in and seeing what he believed to be the love of his life getting gangbanged by his cat and dog put things in perspective. He saw for the first time the futility of living and realized that he’d be happier if he simply didn’t exist. No pain, so sadness, no emptiness. Just sweet nothingness.

As they sat at the table Garfield started getting nervous. He sensed something was wrong but couldn’t understand what. There was something about the way that Jon was staring at him that unsettled him. He thought about leaving the table but for some reason was afraid to. Jon’s muttering started to increase in both frequency and intensity.

“Jon, buddy, are you okay?” he emoted.

Jon slammed his fists on the table.

“It doesn’t make sense!” he screamed “It’s been two hours! We should both be dead by now!”
“Jon, what are you talking about?”
“I poisoned the lasagna, Garfield! We’re going to die together! Just me and you together for eternity!!!”
“Poison?”
“There’s a container on the counter marked with a P for poison! I added it to the lasagna so that we both finally find peace!”

Garfield may have just been a cat but even he realized it would be odd to have a container full of poison just sitting around on the kitchen counter.

“Jon, you dummy, the P on that container means powdered sugar, not poison!”
“Haha whoops!”

Jon and Garfield had a good laugh and everything went back to normal.


----------



## King Buzzo (Jan 16, 2019)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Those links just send me to http://professorgarfield.com/pgf_home.html , I don't even see the spooky scavenger hunt games.


That's weird. Links work for me on different browsers (in both normal and incognito modes).


----------



## Quijibo69 (Jan 16, 2019)

This is canon, how embarrassing!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 16, 2019)

Garfield jokes were ruined by Redpilotsun.
The second wave of Lasagna Cat failed to capture the original feel and brought in a bunch of annoying Aspies as well.
Garfield scene is dead, I'm Heathcore now.

I am a connoisseur.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Jan 16, 2019)

Gorfleb is fucking hilarious.


----------



## AF 802 (Jan 16, 2019)

Garfield, /ourguy/.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 16, 2019)

tumblr turned our gargaflaps into a tranny 




and asexual, too.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 16, 2019)

Dope ass fan comics, spoilered for length:


Spoiler





 

 

 





Apparently Garfield had an internet browser at some point? I can't find any info about it besides this image.


----------



## Bluebird (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 16, 2019)

sexy garf


Spoiler





 

 [/spoile]






Here's some pics of an old Garfield joke book featuring jokes about sex dolls and eating ass.


 





Spoiler


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 17, 2019)

Spoiler: Clip from this video


----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 17, 2019)

Edgy, long dead meme Garfield


----------



## Quijibo69 (Jan 17, 2019)

Fangsofjeff said:


>



It's sad because I used to collect Garfield shit as a kid and a teenager. Depressing.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 17, 2019)

and here's a vore picture frame for those of you who fantasize about getting eaten by Garfield


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 17, 2019)

garfield vibrator


 


Spoiler


----------



## Brit Crust (Jan 17, 2019)

A handful of bootleg Garfield stuff


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 17, 2019)

garfield is subscribed to a porno mag, it's canon.



https://web.archive.org/web/19970127072307/http://www.garfield.com:80/party/html/bestthings.html

Jon too.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Jan 17, 2019)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> View attachment 642150


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Bluey (Jan 17, 2019)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Dope ass fan comics, spoilered for length:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



More you know.  There was a Garfield video about safety as well.

Anyway...

An offering to our orange lord and saviour?


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 17, 2019)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> Garfield never had Furry bait, unlike that no good Heathcliff!
> 
> View attachment 641237
> 
> ...


Arlene has pretty slammin' titties in Garfield's pet force.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 17, 2019)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Arlene has pretty slammin' titties in Garfield's pet force.View attachment 642250



My friends and I were literally obsessed with the Garfield superhero comic in middle school... for some reason.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 17, 2019)

gargaflaps confirmed for becoming transgender after getting forcefully feminized by Jon


 







Did you know that Garfield has a pokemon go knockoff?
https://www.garfieldgo.com/






Guts Gets Some said:


> My friends and I were literally obsessed with the Garfield superhero comic in middle school... for some reason.


I don't blame you, it's way better than anything Marvel or DC are shitting out.

Here's some buff Arlene.


Spoiler


----------



## Brit Crust (Jan 18, 2019)

I forgot I had these saved in my folder.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Coelacanth (Jan 19, 2019)

Honestly surprised that the rest of the Garfield Gameboy'd videos haven't been posted yet.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jan 19, 2019)

Goddamn but I love Garkov.


----------



## Cat Menagerie (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Billy_Sama (Jan 19, 2019)

This man does the God's work drawing Garfield Pokemon. 

https://shawnbowers.com/garfemon


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 19, 2019)

THICC




garfield has an official twitter


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 19, 2019)

Spoiler: In Honor of FangsOfJeff


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Monolith (Jan 19, 2019)

Spoiler: https://www.fanfiction.net/s/12953470/1/Garfield-of-the-Galaxy-Infinity-Wars



Garfield of the Galaxy: Infinity Wars

Chapter 1

Chris Pratt was flying though stretches of space with his Guardians of the Galaxy. They were escaping from the Sovereign peoples after causing mischief. They had Nebula for capture through circumstance. Nebula was chained to wall with chains and stewing in brew of hate.

"Yippy kay yay! Wild and free! Wham bang shangalang!" Chris Pratt squealed with delight as he soared through cosmos.

"Slow down human man, you are reckless fool!" Said Nebula with hateful evil.

"Chill out!" Chris Pratt squealed with irritation.

"Nebula you are my sister, but you are rotten with defilement." Said Gamora with sisterly shame.

"Silence you! I will kill Thanos! You are green weakling traitor!" Said Nebula with bitterly bite.

"Oh you women!" Quipped Rocket Racoon with jolly laughter.

"Chris Pratt please slow down. You are being a hardy fool." Drax said with concern.

"Call me Star Lord!" Squealed Chris Pratt with defiance.

Then with suddenness a ship appeared, and out of ship appeared figure. It was old, but magical.

"Greetings Guardians of the Galaxy, it is I Ego." Said the figure with enigma.

"Ego?! Like egg!" Squealed Chris Pratt with quip.

"No Chris Pratt. I have been looking galaxy over for you. And now I have found the answer to my meaning." Said the mysterious old one with feeble elderly wisdom.

"Old man! You will call me STAR LORD!" Squealed Chris Pratt like spoiled brat.

"Calm yourself. I have great secret to tell. I am your father!" Said figure with revelation.

"Daddy!" Squealed Chris Pratt with bliss.

Meanwhile while conversing was happening, Nebula unlocked herself from chains. She snuck away with stealth hiding in shadows of light. She then kicked open escape hatch and jumped into space.

"NOOOOO!" Screamed Gamora with despair.

"That is right sister! I will die in icy hell of space before being prisoner to you!" Nebula said with vile.

"Shut up I am talking to my daddy!" Squealed Chris Pratt with weasel spite.

Nebula floated through the frigid wasteland of space disappearing like lice in forest of hair. She was speck of nothing is cosmic debris. She felt cold death tickle her skin with fingers. She thought she would die heavy with burden of hate and never knowing true love of man. She fell into sleeping slumber spiraling into dreams of woe and fury. In her dreams Thanos was laughing like madman tormenting pain into the innocent. But then in her dreams awesome figure of power, radiating with orange majesty overwhelmed all. The searing flame of manhood incinerated Thanos with effortless ease, tearing off head with muscular manly hands. He tossed Thanos head into blackhole and spat on it. The figure which was cat and man then turned manly gaze and bore into her mind like fiery lances of lasagna. His eyes were like blazing stars in galaxy of hope. Nebula felt sweat of fear and desire run down her face like coat of slimy goo. Her lady gems exploded like meteor hitting planet of dynamite. She woke trembling with awe. She did not know where she was. She was moving through space seated on custom expensive leather seat. She looked around her and saw she was in Red Corvette driving through space. At driver wheel was the orange figure in her dreams rippling with muscle and manhood. He wore aviator shades and smoked lasagna cigarette. Wind blew though his hair with cool style as he chilled out to Tangerine Dream.

"Garfield?!" Cried out Nebula in shock.

The manly figure of physical justice nodded mighty head.

"Where am I? Where are we going?" Said Nebula with concern.

"You are in safety. I found you in deepness of space floating like balloon in a bath." Said Garfield with masculine stoicism as he puffed lasagna cigarette. "I am taking you to my planet."

"But I have no time! I must kill Thanos!" Nebula said with objection.

"Relax ragamuffins. In my planet you will find knowledge of pleasure. Sit back and let the man drive you to ecstasy." Garfield said to Nebula with universal truth.

Garfield drove on through blackness cutting through space like knife through liquid air. Lights of Red Corvette seared through darkness like torches of enlightenment. Nebula saw wonders of universe like stars and planets. Then over in horizon she saw greatest wonder of all. It was massive glowing orb size of three suns. At closer coming she saw it was great mighty planet filled with fields of green and seas of red.

"What is this?" Asked Nebula with bewilderment.

"I have searched universe for planet to call home but found none to match my majesty, so I have built planet with these two hands." Garfield said with truth.

Garfield nosedived his Red Corvette through atmosphere of planet. He soared over continents and oceans. He flew over continent bigger than Earth and Mars and filled with giant tree with red bark. On branches were cities filled with sexy ladies walking around and dining on fresh lasagna.

"That is Tree of Rebirthing. It is watered with blood of my enemies. Like my fists its thirst for evil blood will never be quenched." Garfield said with explaining. "With death of evil, lovely ladies can frolic with joy and know pleasure of lasagna."

"That is magical." Said Nebula with impressment.

Garfield and Nebula then flew over massive pyramid of skeletons.

"That is the Pyramid of Fools. I have built it from skeletons of boneheads who defy my justice. It is monument to ignorance. Only when Pyramid reaches past end of universe will all ignorance be destroyed." Garfield said with pride.

The great pyramid shone in sunlight beaming with glory. Garfield then flew past more red oceans which boiled with heat and steam. Sweet smell of beauty came from red hot oceans. Then over oceans Garfield came to giant floating island the size of twenty Earths. On floating island was city full of lights and skyscrapers. At city center was mighty palace that shone light like lightbulb on fourth of July.

"What amazement!" Said Nebula with astonishing.

"It is my summer castle. Come and see." Garfield said as he flew down to castle.

In castle island thousands upon millions of spaceships soared from outer space and landed in docks. Out of spaceships sexy ladies came out with disembarking, giggling with joy and excitement.

"Why are all these ladies here on spaceships?" Asked Nebula with wondering.

"Ladies from all over universe come to meet the Supernova of Sexy and the Big Bang of Good Times." Garfield said as he pointed to his pants.

Nebula nodded with understanding as her mind unraveled secret that lay wrapped behind Garfield's man-pants. As her mind wondered her mouth watered.

Garfield landed ship at castle courtyard. In courtyard there was giant hedges shaped like sexy ladies in naughty poses. Naked ladies lounged by shrubs eating lasagna and dressed in bikinis. The road was paved with gold and steel. As they walked they passed large luxury pool shaped like woman's naval. In pool, ladies lay on floats shaped like Garfield. They massaged floats with wanting hands wishing The Man was there for real. As Garfield passed, all the sexy ladies cooed longingly for him, but The Man walked by without beating a sweat.

Garfield and Nebula then passed through great golden doors the size of skyscrapers. Garfield pushed them open like ease like giant pushing feathers. Inside was great hall filled with giant stone statues of naked ladies. On walls hung oil paintings of Garfield loving hot ladies from all of history. In one painting Cleopatra and Catherine the Great were lying on bed of silky sin as Garfield jolted their lady sockets with his man lightning.

"That is realism." Garfield said with art as he pointed to paintings.

Throughout hall fine ladies ate lasagna and drank cocktails at glass tables. They wore shimmering space dresses that were see through. As Garfield passed them they reached longingly for him, but he did not glance a look.

Garfield passed bar and motioned to Bartender Ted with cool point. Bartender Ted gave him the finger guns and threw a lasagna scotch to Garfield who caught it like homerun goalie. Garfield sipped drink like cool cat in chill town. More ladies flocked him wanting sniff of his scent and touch of his muscles, but he did not wink a care. Garfield flicked lasagna cigarette to ground and walked on. Mob of ladies rushed to lasagna cigarette clawing and fighting for its radiance wanting to get taste of the Cosmic Force of Man.

Nebula followed Garfield out of room through doors which were color of night. On other side there was darkness with flashes of strobe lights. Fantasy by Aldo Nova played as ladies in tight black leather danced under spotlights and rubbed themselves with wet lasagna.

"This is Temple of Forbidden Pleasure. In it Fantasy becomes Reality." Garfield explained with guru words.

A foxy mama in pool of lasagna was dancing and wiggling. She saw Garfield and took handful of steaming lasagna fresh as spring and smeared it on firm breasts while licking lips like hungry she-panther. Garfield nodded with approving.

"You must be familiar with forbidden body pleasures." Garfield said to Nebula as they passed under hanging cage with lady dancing and whirling hair and licking lasagna covered bars.

"I do not know these things. I have been captured by Thanos all my life. All I know is scent of battle and taste of murder." Nebula said with sadness.

"Taste of murder is rich but like lasagna it must be chewed with virtue. Killing of evil is righteous but death of innocence is vile like flies making love on rotting meat." Garfield said with the learning of lifetimes.

Nebula followed Garfield through Temple of Forbidden Pleasure seeing sights unseen and thoughts unknown. Her mind and heart were filled with mysteries. Garfield pointed to sexy six-armed eight-legged alien babe. She wore black leather bodysuit and held paddles in all hands. With paddles she spanked naked ladies who laid on beds and screamed in ecstasy, enjoying their spanking pleasure. Garfield gave her thumbs up.

Garfield and Nebula passed through iron gate and entered the Snap room where rhythm was always a dancer. Hot ladies in body suits danced their beats to rhythm as music poured in from boomboxes. They passed through room of cool tunes and hot beats and entered doorway. On other side there was crystal stairway of spiraling. They climbed stairs to pinnacle of heights reaching Garfield's throne room.

Garfield's throne room was filled with glorying might. Light of suns poured through stained glass windows of sexy ladies and lasagna. Flags with coat of arms of fist clenching lasagna flew in breezy wind. Suits of armor with shields of lasagna emblem stood proud. Garfield sat on his throne with majesty of real man and snapped with style. At snapping servant dressed like sexy French maid came with lemonade.

"Please enjoy relaxation." Garfield said with calmness.

"I am sorry Garfield I cannot stay. I must go hunt Thanos." Nebula said with regret.

"Thanos is oversized baby too big for his diaper. He tries to put on big boy pants but they fall off in mockery." Garfield said with dismissal.

"You are wisdom." Nebula said with enlightenment.

A servant than appeared with suddenness. She approached and knelt with respectfulness and spoke.

"I am sorry to be interrupting you Garfield, but we have visitor. It is Thor. He has come from Asgard to challenge your manliness." Servant said with respectfulness.

"What tomfoolery?!" Garfield bombasted with appall.

"It is true. He will not leave until he has faced you in battles and taken title of Ultimate Man." The servant said with apologies.

"So be it. We will meet in Coliseum of Burning Fury. It is needing coat of paint and Asgardian blood is perfect color." Garfield said with judgement.

Garfield went into back chambers to prepare for execution of the fool. Nebula followed servant to Coliseum of Burning Fury where crowd sat in seats waiting for top notch show. They cheered "GARFIELD, GARFIELD" waiting with anticipating for The Hero to arrive. Then with suddenness doors in front opened and Thor entered fighting arena. Crowed booed him and threw tomatoes and bananas and he sulked with frowning.

"Why do you boo me? I am THOR! Great and mighty HERO!" Sobbed Thor with sorrow tears.

Great, golden, gates then opened with booming. Out rode Garfield on Custom Harley Davidson Motorcycle. He wore cool leather jacket and jeans with boots of stepping. His Harley revved like bull in heat as he rode into arena. Crowd screamed in cheering joy and ladies threw flowers and underwear at The Man. Garfield stopped in middle of arena and got off Harley to face the weakling.

"You are newborn toddler who sucks his thumb and dreams it is gold." Garfield said to Thor with contempt.

"Silence Garfield! My father Odin sent me to find real man and challenge to cosmic battle! Only then will I prove worth!" Thor yelled with defiance.

"Your father sent you on errand to Hell. You beg death to dance and spit in fates face. But I will give you greatest gift warrior can give to other, a gilded chariot to hall of the dead." Garfield said with stoic wisdom.

"Enough! Feel wrath of my new MJOLNIR!" Thor screamed as he took out mighty hammer. Thor tossed Mjolnir with great whooshing at Garfield, making it soar like prancing antelope in savannah but Garfield did not flinch a wink. He caught hammer with powerful grip and stared at it with eyes.

"WHAT?! Only worthy can wield MJOLNIR!" Cried out Thor in despair rage.

Garfield scoffed with laughing. He raised up hammer like featherweight pillow and then tossed it in air with meteor power. He then took out his Desert Eagle and aimed at Mjolnir.

"Here is your worthiness." Garfield said with ice cold style as he shot Mjolnir with Desert Eagle making it shatter like explosion of rainbow diamonds.

"NO! How can this be!?" Cried out Thor like milkman crying over cracked egg.

"Your toy hammer is crutch for your spineless body. Without it you quiver like jellyfish in autumn breeze." Garfield said with solemn teaching.

Garfield then approached Thor with swagger of majestic masculinity. Every step quaked with rumbles and stars in galaxies distant exploded in awe. Thor looked up into Garfield's eyes which were blazing infernos and saw the coming and unbecoming of universes. Sweat like frozen daggers rained on face as he saw destiny of truth. He saw himself in Garfield's eyes squealing in terror of cosmos. He then saw himself rebirthed out womb which was serpent's mouth and blood gushed out like ketchup but blood was not blood but lasagna.

"So it is truth." Thor said with enlightenment. Tears filled Thor's eyes like honeydew and poured like hot river of remorse.

Garfield nodded mighty head in silence.

"I know now. I am pathetic worm being baked in rays of manliness." Thor wept with distraught. "Please Garfield end my being with your righteous fury."

"So be it. My steel palm will crush wisdom into your mind." Garfield said as he placed palm on Thor's tiny head. He gripped Thor's very small head effortlessly. His tadpole head was like grape overcome in sea of palm. Garfield crushed head like miniature watermelon making shower of blood and brain spurt like shower mush. Eyes popped out like popcorn and pieces of skull exploded outward. In final moments Thor felt wisdom and peace enter his mind.

Garfield presented bloody wet hands and handmaidens dressed in transparent silk robes came over with rushing and licked Garfield palms with lustful thirst, cleaning his stone palms.

"Lick up pussy cats. My hands are dirty with fool's blood." Garfield said with orders.

Handmaidens licked with slimy tongues, oily and wet like pink eels. Their gooey tongues licked Garfield's hands until all were satisfied. When hands were clean, Garfield took Thor's headless body which was bleeding red waterfalls out of headstump. He motioned to handmaidens who brought stone bowl carved like lasagna pan. He then poured Thor's blood inside. When bowl was full Garfield spoke with commands to his handmaidens.

"Bake blood in Oven of Judgement and then take to Tree of Rebirthing. Let it feed with nourishment on blood." Garfield declared with edicts.

Then out of suddenness there was spark of smoke. A figure appeared from wispy clouds of fog. It was Odin!

"Garfield. I see you have done the deed." Odin said with observation. "It is sad but my son was not real man. He had to fall by your just hands."

Garfield said nothing. Wordless silence came from his closed mouth. His eyes were stoic mountains. He then approached Odin with march. He stared into Odin's eyes and Odin shook like baby trapped in iceberg. Garfield then took out lasagna cigarette and lit it with handgun lighter. He puffed lasagna cigarette and blew smoke in Odin's face who coughed like puppy with asthma. Garfield then took out cigarette from lips and put it out on Odin's bare arm. Odin screamed like seagull giving birth to ostrich and in puff of smoke turned into Loki!

"Garfield how did you know it was me." Loki said with shock.

"Perfumed pig still smells like mud." Garfield said with steel rage.

"It is too late. Thor is dead. I have tricked you! I have won!" Squealed Loki like potbellied pig.

"Pathetic cockroach. My justice can never be tricked by swine. I kill who I want and now I will be killing you." Garfield said with righteousness.

Loki saw rage in Garfield's eyes and mouth and panicked. He fell on knees with despair.

"Garfield, please! Spare my life!" Loki pleaded with begging.

"Relax. I am noble man. My fists spread peace and now they will spread you into pieces." Garfield said with mercy.

Garfield grabbed Loki by his hair which was long like little girl and began dragging him on ground. Loki screamed and screeched like guinea pig ready for the slaughter. Garfield then twirled Loki around his head like cowboy cat twirling wild west lasso.

"Yeehaw. Ride em cowboy." Garfield joked with humor as he twirled Loki. Crowd pointed and laughed at Loki as he screamed like pathetic banshee while he was twirled like pinwheel. When Garfield was tired of the game he raised Loki to the sky.

"Time for my favorite show 'Breaking Back!'" (Timely Joke). Garfield said with timely joke as he brought down Loki on his knee for backbreaker snapping his spine. All in coliseum laughed with hilarity at Garfield's joke. Even Loki laughed with good humor as his spine was snapped like twig. When Garfield was done with comedy he threw Loki to the ground. Loki now lay at center of arena, broken and shattered like expensive vase.

"Time to dispose of the trash." Garfield said with chillness. Garfield went to giant lever with grinning skull at tip. He pulled down lever with the ease of man who pulled levers all his life. At lever pulling, coliseum floor opened down middle like great yawning mouth and in open pit was great black hole. Loki fell into pit and was sucked into spiraling chaos of black hole.

"AHHHH." Cried Loki as he fell into black hole.

"Relax have a light." Garfield quipped with cleverness as he tossed lasagna cigarette into black hole, exploding it into fiery supernova.

"AH. NOOO." Screamed Loki as his flesh and bones burned and melted into incineration from the supernova.

"Next time wear sunscreen." Garfield joked with wit.

After Garfield pulled lever back, closing door to supernova, Nebula ran out onto arena for congratulations.

"Garfield you are amazing!" Nebula said with astonishment as she ran sexy finger along Garfield's massive bicep.

"It was nothing puppy pants. I needed warmup for main event. The next arena will be bedroom, and it will not be short bout but marathon. And I will go into overtime." Garfield said with wink.

"Oh Garfield. I have never known taste of true man. Will you show me ways of romance?" Nebula asked with yearning.

"You know it carrot cake. I will pour milky way into your nebula and you will enjoy every drop." Garfield said with flirtations.

"You know what to say to make lady feel special." Said Nebula with swooning.

Garfield led Nebula up crystal stairway that climbed tower pinnacle. They came to doors of diamond with carvings of ruby eyed tigers clutching lasagna. Through diamond doors they entered Garfield's master bedroom which was size of basketball court and filled with marble statues of naked women. Fertility symbols hung on walls and at back was massive bed shaped like male symbol. Mirror was on ceiling above bed. In center of room on floor was giant symbol of Yin Yang woven in area rug.

"Stay here." Garfield said with romance. Garfield led Nebula to Yin Yang symbol and then went upstairs into balcony room. Nebula waited with anticipation for her lady engine to get maximized. After waiting what seemed like forever hours Garfield appeared from balcony and walked down stairway. He was dressed in black silk pants and black silk sleeveless shirt that clung to manly chest. He strode down like mandrill on the prowl eager for hot taste of sexy space woman.

"Somebody call fire marshal because you are lighting me up." Nebula said with arousal.

"You know it firefly. I am will stoke flame of sex in your oven." Garfield said with seduction.

"Explode my body with your manforce." Nebula begged with swooning.

"Yes, but first thing is first. To dine on delicacy of loving one must set table of mood." Garfield said with suaveness. He snapped fingers. Lights dimmed and Fascination Street by the Cure played from unseen speakers. Then in mystery of magic sexy naked women statues came to life and began approaching Nebula with smooth motions like fish swimming in silk moving with rhythm to the beat. Marble ladies fell upon Nebula with groping hands and licking tongues pleasuring her body. Garfield lounged on black satin couch crossing leg over knee like champ and smoking lasagna cigarette. Nebula moaned as marble minxes massaged her body with biting teeth and wrapped around her with legs. At center of Garfield's bedroom was twisting, knotting mass of bodies writhing in sweaty sex.

"Time to dive in lake of love." Garfield said as he approached mass of woman bodies which were wet and tangled like seaweed. Sexy marble ladies separated allowing Garfield view of star of the show. Nebula gasped with breathing.

"Garfield will you not come and enter my vortex. I have waited so long for love of man." Nebula said with longing.

"You got it puss boots. You have felt the Yin and now you will feel the Yang." Garfield said with liquid sexuality. The Yin Yang symbol on ground began to glow with green color of passion. Garfield then jumped into pleasure pile ready to bring jackhammer of joy into Nebula's pleasure pit.

"Time to feel power of my infinity gems." Garfield said as he unhooked golden tiger buckle on silk pants. Garfield launched his lust dragon at Nebula who embraced it with her firm thighs. Garfield rode Nebula like a cosmic tyrannosaur galloping fields of milky stars. He surged the force of his manliness into her body pouring power of cosmic creation into her vessel of womanhood.

Author's note: If Marvel is reading this please put Garfield in Avengers and Guardians of Galaxy. You have permission to use my stories for inspiration.

To be continued…



also https://old.reddit.com/r/garfriends


----------



## Incognito Mood (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Billy_Sama (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## tehpope (Jan 19, 2019)

Cat Menagerie said:


> View attachment 643199


----------



## Bluey (Jan 20, 2019)

https://garfield.com/comic/1987/05/17






Garfield Vores Jon.

There was an episode somewhat based off this in Garfield and Friends, but Jon wasn't eaten.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 20, 2019)

remember that time Jon turned his dick into a sandwich






Puar said:


> https://garfield.com/comic/1987/05/17
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Here's more vore fap fodder for you, senpai.




Here's some porn of Garfield's mom.


Spoiler


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Feb 1, 2019)

Jon has women's clothes in his closet. This is from the PC game Garfield's mad about cats.




Could it be that Garfield and Jon are two closeted lesbian transwomen in a polyamorous (since Jon is also dating Liz) transspecies relationship?


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Feb 1, 2019)

Another favorite. (Seriously though, watch ALL of this channel's videos, they're all great.)

Edit: And I just realized that's Justin Roiland singing "In the Air Tonight". God dammit, I'm not "intelligent" enough for this shit.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Feb 1, 2019)

Guys ever played the Garfield game on the Genesis? Its one of those games I enjoyed as a kid but now I just can't enjoy it. I can still appreciate the quality it went to it.


----------



## Bluey (Feb 1, 2019)

I love this thread.

Anyone remember Jim Davis' other comic/cartoon that aired with Garfield and Friends?


----------



## Sigma (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Bryan Magee (Feb 1, 2019)

Puar said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> Anyone remember Jim Davis' other comic/cartoon that aired with Garfield and Friends?


Yes, it was called U.S. Acres.


----------



## XYZpdq (Feb 2, 2019)

Bryan Magee said:


> Yes, it was called U.S. Acres.View attachment 654770


iirc over in the UK it was "Orson's Farm"


----------



## Bryan Magee (Feb 2, 2019)

XYZpdq said:


> iirc over in the UK it was "Orson's Farm"


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Coldgrip (Feb 10, 2019)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> View attachment 661434


What if they're Nermal-kin?


----------



## Sigma (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 6, 2019)

Sigma said:


>


Am I missing something or is that how she's always looked?


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Mar 6, 2019)

XYZpdq said:


> Am I missing something or is that how she's always looked?


They're edits.  In all of those strips Jon was originally speaking to Garfield.


----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 6, 2019)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> They're edits.  In all of those strips Jon was originally speaking to Garfield.


oh okay, that makes sense


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 6, 2019)

Now you Garfield fans can have related stuff from The Sims. There's also Jon Arbuckles you can download from The Sims 4.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm glad I don't live in Canada:


----------



## Sundae (Mar 24, 2019)

Anyone else remember the time Garfield attacked a panther that was attacking Jon and Odie? (skip to 18:34 and watch to 20:31)(apologies for low quality)





I need to pick up a copy of this game someday:





From the gameplay vids I've seen, it looks like a decent action platformer.


----------



## Bluey (Mar 24, 2019)

Sundae said:


> Anyone else remember the time Garfield attacked a panther that was attacking Jon and Odie? (skip to 18:34 and watch to 20:31)(apologies for low quality)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Garfield specials were pretty good. That panther was scary as fuck, though.

Garfield goes Hawaiian was pretty good as well.


----------



## Coldgrip (Mar 24, 2019)

Puar said:


> The Garfield specials were pretty good. That panther was scary as fuck, though.
> 
> Garfield goes Hawaiian was pretty good as well.


I think the best one was Garfield's Babes and Bullets. I liked the noir style they did with it.


----------



## Bluey (Mar 24, 2019)

Coldgrip said:


> I think the best one was Garfield's Babes and Bullets. I liked the noir style they did with it.



May have that one on DVD still.  It was pretty good.  Loved the Christmas one and the Halloween one where Garfield and Odie were pirates.


----------



## Preferred Penne (Mar 26, 2019)

I had the book adaptation of Garfield in the Rough. The panther was just as scary in print.


----------



## wateryketchup (Mar 26, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Now you Garfield fans can have related stuff from The Sims. There's also Jon Arbuckles you can download from The Sims 4.


If this is the only way I can see Jon Arbuckle pregnant with an alien baby then so be it


----------



## Coldgrip (Mar 26, 2019)

Garfield was never as cool as Heathcliff.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks Twitter:


----------



## Jmz_33 (Mar 26, 2019)

I found this smut on Twitter




Artist: witch taunter


----------



## Bluey (Mar 26, 2019)

PreferredPenne said:


> I had the book adaptation of Garfield in the Rough. The panther was just as scary in print.



I had the Halloween one and a few Orson Farm picture books.






The old guy was pretty scary in animated form as well. 

These guys as well.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Mar 26, 2019)

Quijibo69 said:


> I'm glad I don't live in Canada:


Is that only available in Dubai and Toronto? I'm dying for a Garfield shaped pizza.


----------



## Bluey (Mar 26, 2019)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Is that only available in Dubai and Toronto? I'm dying for a Garfield shaped pizza.
> View attachment 707061
> 
> View attachment 707064


I will admit.  I like the Garfield shaped pizzas.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Mar 27, 2019)

The GarfieldEATS FB page has been posting some weird shit. https://www.facebook.com/garfieldeatsapp/




The CEO has even been inserting himself in Garfield comic strips.






Puar said:


> I will admit.  I like the Garfield shaped pizzas.


They also have Garfield shaped ousheh.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Mar 29, 2019)

Garfield part of the dimensional merge:


----------



## Preferred Penne (Apr 18, 2019)

garfums


----------



## Preferred Penne (Apr 20, 2019)

still garfin


----------



## Zaryiu (Jun 4, 2019)

(from Reddit)

Do you know what it is like to be truly hungry Jon? You have experienced the hunger of the flesh, sure, but I feel the emptiness in the depths of my soul, the starvation hollowing out an ever expanding void within me. I still love you, I really do, despite all that I have said and done over the years you, Odie and Arlene were the only ones that I ever cared about.
I'm sorry Jon, I'm so sorry, I'm just... so hungry. It won't hurt, I do not know what will happen next but it will be a better place than this. Don't cry Jon, you are making it harder than it needs to be...
Goodbye my friend, I never wanted this...

Here's an edit of something posted in this thread


----------



## Chin of Campbell (Jun 4, 2019)

I like older Garfield and I think people give a pretty good comic turned soulless corporate product a little too much shit.  I fucking loved Garfield and Friends as a kid.

Maybe I'm just getting old.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 4, 2019)

Chin of Campbell said:


> I like older Garfield and I think people give a pretty good comic turned soulless corporate product a little too much shit.  I fucking loved Garfield and Friends as a kid.
> 
> Maybe I'm just getting old.


Garfield was always a soulless piece of shit. Davis flat out admitted he made it to get cash. I can respect his desire to get that money, but I cannot respect his creation.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Jun 4, 2019)

Coldgrip said:


> Garfield was always a soulless piece of shit. Davis flat out admitted he made it to get cash. I can respect his desire to get that money, but I cannot respect his creation.



You know U.S Acres and Gnorm the Gnat was his passion projects than Garfield.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 4, 2019)

Billy_Sama said:


> You know U.S Acres and Gnorm the Gnat was his passion projects than Garfield.


I do. I also know they never got anywhere near the recognition that dumb cat got. That's seriously got to chap his ass. Putting effort and care into something you enjoy only for it to be pushed aside for the low effort, soulless swill you created to make yourself some cash.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Recoil (Jun 5, 2019)

does anyone remember a conceptual Garfield comic from the 80's-early 90's called "Garfield's 9 Lives" ?
It was a trade paperback. it was 8 different stories about reimagined Garfields. Some of it was surprisingly dark.



Spoiler: Panels from said comic


















Pickle Inspector said:


> [Garfield Twilight Zone strip]


A few of those panels were edited out in collections and reprintings, IIRC.


----------



## Recoil (Jun 5, 2019)

BEGONE!

but seriously, kids, this comic is an excellent example of a typical Jim Davis setup. Take a funny sound (remember, people didn't say Thot back then and THOT is a nice plosive sound), then repeat that sound effect but don't reveal what's making it for several panels - until the punchline is due, building up suspense by stoking curiosity (what could it be?) and then revealing something absurd that explains the onomatopoeia in a single final panel. It's the sort of joke one writes backwards, starting with some LoL rAnDoM type image or sound that is sufficiently silly and then fashioning an explanation for why it's happening in the first place. IMO, Jim Davis is aping the execution of this same gag from true greats like Kelly & Schultz (Pogo & Peanuts, respectively). What is the Garfield strip if not a species-swap of Charlie Brown & Snoopy, anyway? Lonely loser and wiseacre pet, who'da thunk it?


----------



## Preferred Penne (Jun 5, 2019)

Chin of Campbell said:


> I like older Garfield and I think people give a pretty good comic turned soulless corporate product a little too much shit.  I fucking loved Garfield and Friends as a kid.
> 
> Maybe I'm just getting old.


I read fairly recently that Jim Davis had no creative input on Garfield and Friends, which must have been why it was so good and memorable.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 6, 2019)

I don’t give a shit about Garfield, but I love his parodies with a passion.

Garfielf and it’s spin offs, which are basically a higher quality interpretation of YouTube Poop.

Fist of the Borf Star.

Lasagna Cat.

I will be watching these until the day I die.


----------



## Godzilla@1989 (Aug 6, 2019)

Garfield has now been bought by Viacom.









						Viacom Acquires Comic-Strip Cat Garfield
					

Garfield, the lasagna-loving comic-strip feline, has a new owner. The lazy cat has for more than 40 years been the property of owner Jon Arbuckle, a socially awkward fellow who must indulge his pet…




					variety.com
				




I thought Disney owns the rights to it since Fox made those two shitty films with Bill Murray. But I guess I’m wrong. 

But still, I did not see this coming at all.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 6, 2019)

Godzilla@1989 said:


> Garfield has now been bought by Viacom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garfield the general


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Aug 8, 2019)

I was about to make a thread just about this.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Aug 13, 2019)

more about Garfield eats:


----------



## Trilby (Aug 14, 2019)

Puar said:


> I had the Halloween one and a few Orson Farm picture books.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I would read a Jim Davis comic strip that look like this!



PreferredPenne said:


> I read fairly recently that Jim Davis had no creative input on Garfield and Friends, which must have been why it was so good and memorable.


That was all Mark Evanier for the most part.



Godzilla@1989 said:


> Garfield has now been bought by Viacom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Jim Davis put his company up for sale as it includes US Acres in the deal.

Reminded of this video someone put out recently of interest to show here! The earliest incarnation of Garfield!


----------



## Brit Crust (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 15, 2019)

Godzilla@1989 said:


> Garfield has now been bought by Viacom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those rat bastards.

They’re going to persecute the parody community like how they went after the Spongebob YTPs.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Sep 11, 2019)

I just read through those Jon strips. Holy shit, we've been missing out all this time.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## exhausted (Nov 3, 2019)

official from "In Dog Years, I'd Be Dead"


----------



## XYZpdq (Nov 4, 2019)

I like how when Jim Davis is actively flexing on the joke his shit's actually on par with if not above-average to the internet's weird meta garfield shit.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Feb 11, 2020)

Talking weird Garfield online:






The guy selling it looks like a pedo.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 11, 2020)

Him hate Mondays, but love lasagna!


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Feb 12, 2020)

Puar said:


> I had the Halloween one and a few Orson Farm picture books.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Trilby said:


> I think I would read a Jim Davis comic strip that look like this!


Jim Davis is a much more versatile artist than a lot of people realize and than he generally gets to show. Probably the best example is Garfield: His 9 Lives, which blends Davis's more normal style stuff with some truly surreal shit.


----------



## Trilby (Feb 12, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> Jim Davis is a much more versatile artist than a lot of people realize and than he generally gets to show. Probably the best example is Garfield: His 9 Lives, which blends Davis's more normal style stuff with some truly surreal shit.
> 
> View attachment 1140673View attachment 1140674View attachment 1140675View attachment 1140680


Though he did have help by some of his early Paws Inc. staff on that book (each story gives credits to who wrote and illustrated them). Dave Kuhn is soley responsible for _The Garden_ while _Babes & Bullets_ was written by Ron Tuthill and illustrated by Kevin Campbell. Jim does write _Primal Self_ and _Lab Animal_ while someone else illustrated those lives.



Quijibo69 said:


> Talking weird Garfield online:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I wonder what the hell this is.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Feb 12, 2020)

Trilby said:


> Though he did have help by some of his early Paws Inc. staff on that book (each story gives credits to who wrote and illustrated them). Dave Kuhn is soley responsible for _The Garden_ while _Babes & Bullets_ was written by Ron Tuthill and illustrated by Kevin Campbell. Jim does write _Primal Self_ and _Lab Animal_ while someone else illustrated those lives.
> 
> 
> Now I wonder what the hell this is.



Here's there video on cyber bulling:






Garfield knows you can't delete shit off the internet.


----------



## Trilby (Feb 12, 2020)

Quijibo69 said:


> Here's there video on cyber bulling:


For a while I wonder who the hell that professor cat character was, I guess she was made for this project.



> Garfield knows you can't delete shit off the internet.


True.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Feb 12, 2020)

Quijibo69 said:


> Here's there video on cyber bulling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately Otto would an hero the next day.



Trilby said:


> For a while I wonder who the hell that professor cat character was, I guess she was made for this project.


I wonder how much furry porn there is of her now.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 1, 2020)

Monolith said:


> View attachment 1563514


>IN GUNPOINT


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Sep 1, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> Monolith said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 1563514
> ...


More like "AT GUNTPOINT", AMIRITE?!




On-Topic: I loved "Garfield & Friends" when it aired on tv back in the 90's.  Although at some point they re-did the intro with a mambo tune with random clips from the show.  I liked the original intro better with Garfield fighting for tv space with U.S. Acres.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Sep 2, 2020)

The very finest from Square Root of Minus Garfield.


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Sep 12, 2020)

Given the stigma around Garfield I feel like a loser for posting appreciation unironically, but sometimes Jon and Garfield are bros and it's really sweet [/powerlevel]:





I'm trying to find a strip to post in the "Deviant Garfield" thread that I saw as a kid. It has Garfield getting a massage from Nermal. I've looked for ages and it's driving me _insane_. Can somebody confirm if I imagined it or not?

Edit: So I spent my Sunday going through *eight years* of comics but I tracked it down. It feels like a Pyrrhic victory but I'll take it:



Nermal was _scratching _Garfield, not massaging him. No wonder I couldn't find it.


----------



## exhausted (Sep 12, 2020)

FriendlyPrimarina said:


> Given the stigma around Garfield I feel like a loser for posting appreciation unironically, but sometimes Jon and Garfield are bros and it's really sweet [/powerlevel]:
> View attachment 1591208
> 
> I'm trying to find a strip to post in the "Deviant Garfield" thread that I saw as a kid. It has Garfield getting a massage from Nermal. I've looked for ages and it's driving me _insane_. Can somebody confirm if I imagined it or not?


All I could find was this one- maybe you misremembered? Or maybe you saw some weird fetish shit


----------



## Kosher Dill (Sep 12, 2020)

Is it true that Garfield eats pizza now in the comics instead of lasagna because it's easier to draw?


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Sep 13, 2020)

exhausted said:


> All I could find was this one- maybe you misremembered? Or maybe you saw some weird fetish shit
> View attachment 1591476


Garfield looks like he's enjoying this a little too much, but that's not half as disturbing as Odie's look of eager anticipation accompanied by fourth wall breaking.


----------



## Muttnik (Sep 13, 2020)

I unironically find this segment rather beautiful. It's from Nine Lives btw.


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Sep 14, 2020)

Alto said:


> I unironically find this segment rather beautiful. It's from Nine Lives btw.


That was emotional and creative. I'm not blind to the fact that it's because it has barely anything to do with Garfield. But beautiful nonetheless.

Jim Davis predicted otherkin:



Spoiler: Wolf Lady


















Edit to avoid double-posting: I had to add this because it's too dumb to not post here:


Spoiler: Mildly NSFW


----------



## Preferred Penne (Sep 23, 2020)

SSF2T Old User said:


> On-Topic: I loved "Garfield & Friends" when it aired on tv back in the 90's.  Although at some point they re-did the intro with a mambo tune with random clips from the show.  I liked the original intro better with Garfield fighting for tv space with U.S. Acres.


You mean you're not aware of the Garfield Rap?


----------



## A Grey Cat (Sep 27, 2020)

The best garfield moment and it's not even official





Also love how this video got flagged as "made for kids" youtube idiocy never ceases to amaze me


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Sep 27, 2020)

I just discovered this tumblr blog about someone who _really _hates Jon Arbuckle. They have a tag dedicated to portraying Jon as an animal abuser who creeps on women. I genuinely can't tell if this is satire.

Edit: _Of course_ she has TDS (I'm assuming it's a she):


----------



## Wraith (Sep 28, 2020)

How does he keep eating that lasagna? That stuff is disgusting.


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Sep 28, 2020)

Wraith said:


> How does he keep eating that lasagna? That stuff is disgusting.


It's been pointed out in the thread, but Jim Davis said he wishes he had made pizza Garf's favorite food because it's easier to draw. Seriously there's a week long arc where Jon and Garfield order pizza, Garfield is so excited he tracks the pizza online, and when Jon gives him the leftovers the next morning Garfield is so emotional he starts crying (yes, really).



Spoiler: Garfield Autism



I've never noticed before, but showing Garfield crying, i.e. you can actually see his face and not just his mouth, is actually really rare. Not really important but I can't think of another single instance in 40+ years of strips.



Also, I feel compelled to post the strip immediately following that arc, because Dat Padding:


----------



## Max Doof (Sep 28, 2020)

Alto said:


> I unironically find this segment rather beautiful. It's from Nine Lives btw.


It's kinda funny how for as much flack garfield gets from its massive merchandise amd franchises jim davis seemed open to try new things for the strips or cartoons.
Makes me wish Garfield's judgment day was actually released considering it's "dark" nature.
And the song's really good too!


----------



## Gaius Caesar (Sep 28, 2020)

Wraith said:


> How does he keep eating that lasagna? That stuff is disgusting.



When you're hungover on Monday like Garfield, nothing cures a case of the Mondays like some lasagna.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Sep 28, 2020)

doof said:


> It's kinda funny how for as much flack garfield gets from its massive merchandise amd franchises jim davis seemed open to try new things for the strips or cartoons.
> Makes me wish Garfield's judgment day was actually released considering it's "dark" nature.
> And the song's really good too!


For a couple years of my life around 11-12 I was a huge Garfield fan, I had all sorts of comic books and merchandise, watched the cartoons etc. The phase slowly ended but it still totally broke my heart when I learned a few years later that Garfield was nothing but a huge marketing scheme created by Jim Davis. It's come full circle though, I guess because I'm not nearly as innocent as I once was, plus I love how the internet puts out all these crazy Garfield parodies like Lasagna Cat, Garfielf, and "bullets don't work, Jon."


----------



## Trilby (Sep 29, 2020)

doof said:


> It's kinda funny how for as much flack garfield gets from its massive merchandise amd franchises jim davis seemed open to try new things for the strips or cartoons.
> Makes me wish Garfield's judgment day was actually released considering it's "dark" nature.
> And the song's really good too!


All that lost potential.


----------



## Overcast (Sep 29, 2020)

I remember first discovering Garfield’s earliest strips as a kid and found it hilarious  how different he looked compared to now. I even thought they were genuinely funny compared to his later stuff.

Jim may not have been one hundred percent passionate about Garfield, but I can’t help but feel he at least tried a little when he started out.


----------



## alreadyhome (Sep 29, 2020)

The comics really depressed me as a kid but I didn't know why.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Sep 29, 2020)

Overcast said:


> I remember first discovering Garfield’s earliest strips as a kid and found it hilarious  how different he looked compared to now. I even thought they were genuinely funny compared to his later stuff.
> 
> Jim may not have been one hundred percent passionate about Garfield, but I can’t help but feel he at least tried a little when he started out.


Even later he would try occasionally. Anywhere from one to five percent of the time Davis gets experimental. A lot of the posts on this thread have been showing those moments off. I imagine it's not easy to stay passionate about one thing when you've been doing it for 40ish years.


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Sep 29, 2020)

I think the question of whether Davis tries anymore depends a lot on how cynical you are. For example, is the following a glimmer of effort and much-needed characterization. or low effort mawkish pap? You decide:



Personally I quite like this strip; it's certainly better that the low-effort padding I posted further up.


----------



## Overcast (Sep 29, 2020)

FriendlyPrimarina said:


> I think the question of whether Davis tries anymore depends a lot on how cynical you are. For example, is the following a glimmer of effort and much-needed characterization. or low effort mawkish pap? You decide:
> View attachment 1629587
> Personally I quite like this strip; it's certainly better that the low-effort padding I posted further up.



So Jon and Lizard are dating now I take it? Didn’t think he’d ever do it.


----------



## Technetium (Sep 29, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> Even later he would try occasionally. Anywhere from one to five percent of the time Davis gets experimental. A lot of the posts on this thread have been showing those moments off. I imagine it's not easy to stay passionate about one thing when you've been doing it for 40ish years.



There was one strip that was from I think the late nineties, which had me legit laughing out loud for a good few minutes. IIRC Garfield answers the door to an unexpected pizza delivery guy, goes "momma mia" and then basically assaults him. Then Jon yells to him to leave the pizza and play dead. Something about the timing and the way Garfield's expression was drawn (one of the rare instances where it doesn't look copy pasted) got me straight in the funny bone. Maybe someone knows what strip it is? I'm not having any luck finding it.


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Sep 29, 2020)

Overcast said:


> So Jon and Lizard are dating now I take it? Didn’t think he’d ever do it.


Yup, apparently Garfield Minus Garfield made Davis realize he'd inadvertently created the most depressing character in existence. SRomG has a quick rundown of everything that's happened in the strip. Spoiler: Depressingly little apart from Jon/Liz


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Sep 29, 2020)

Technetium said:


> There was one strip that was from I think the late nineties, which had me legit laughing out loud for a good few minutes. IIRC Garfield answers the door to an unexpected pizza delivery guy, goes "momma mia" and then basically assaults him. Then Jon yells to him to leave the pizza and play dead. Something about the timing and the way Garfield's expression was drawn (one of the rare instances where it doesn't look copy pasted) got me straight in the funny bone. Maybe someone knows what strip it is? I'm not having any luck finding it.


Sorry for the double post, but now I'm curious. Was it a Sunday strip i.e. 7 panels, not including the title?


----------



## Technetium (Sep 29, 2020)

FriendlyPrimarina said:


> Sorry for the double post, but now I'm curious. Was it a Sunday strip i.e. 7 panels, not including the title?



Nope, 3 panel weekday strip. Looking at the covers of the yearly books, it was somewhere between the 30th and 36th, tending more towards the latter. I spent a lot of time reading those books as a kid, damn. Could've spent it a bit more productively.

edit - holy crap I found it.


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Sep 29, 2020)

While I was looking I did find this. I know it's a joke, but it's still hopelessly naïve. Mr. Davis would do well to lurk on the farms for a few months.


----------



## Overcast (Sep 29, 2020)

FriendlyPrimarina said:


> While I was looking I did find this. I know it's a joke, but it's still hopelessly naïve. Mr. Davis would do well to lurk on the farms for a few months.
> View attachment 1630206



The Internet would rather have a video of a man defending Cuties and professing his attraction to little girls than have Jon Arbuckle write a love sonnet.

Goddamn it must've been *bad.*


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 18, 2020)

> "I resemble that remark"


----------



## Quijibo69 (Dec 12, 2021)

Some FNAF furry lover talks about Garfield for over an hour.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Mar 19, 2022)

Not into the comics but the cartoon had a great art style felt so comfy.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Mar 19, 2022)

CGI sucks ass! The 2d cartoon at least could be funny at some times.


----------



## Sundae (Mar 19, 2022)

Had some fun earlier with a Garfield comic generator:



			Garfield Generator
		



Spoiler: Garf Comics


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Jul 18, 2022)

How do you do, fellow kids?


----------



## Astro Loafo (Jul 18, 2022)

L A S A G N A


----------



## Overcast (Jul 19, 2022)

Show me a good mouser, and I'll show you a cat with bad breath.


----------

